# Hi im currently in Vietnam



## coastal-shagg (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello all, im currently in Vietnam and wanted your opinions and advice regarding places to see herps! Either in petshops, wild etc. From what ive been told the ho chi minh zoo is not very good with only minimal herps in bad condition. Im currently in HCMC and will be travelling north for a month. Any advice would be awesome. 

Thanks in advance

Matt


----------



## Demansiaphile (Oct 5, 2013)

Hey
I've been through SE Asia a few times... just go find the nearest patch of forest and start looking for snakes at night. 

I'd ask a few locales if its safe... in the Philippines it may of been a problem if I took my English speaking Caucasian girlfriend


----------

